# Supercharged V6 Touareg



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

Dyno testing of our Intercooled supercharger conversion on the US model V6 Touareg was completed this week. 
Power measurements carried out on the GIAC mustang 4WD
Stock:
179 hp at wheels x 1.3 = 220 horsepower
175 lbs at wheels x 1.3 = 227 lbs torque
Supercharged with Intercooler:
238 hp at wheels x 1.3 = 310 horsepower
209 lbs at wheels x 1.3 = 272 lbs of torque
6psi at 6500rpm. Stock rev limiter in-tact.
Our prototype kit has been removed for production tooling and a production kit will be installed next week for photography and marketing. Fuel management has been tuned by GIAC and flashed into the ECU. The supercharger kit itself should take no more than about 5 hours to install.








A page relating to this product will be posted on our site by the end of next week and we are taking orders. Retail price is $5000.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (vf-engineering)*

$5,000?????????????? Ahem....


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (TCinOC)*

Sorry to sound ignorant, but for the same price you can get the same power in a normally aspirated V8. Which in the long run has better warranty and is more reliable. Dont get me wrong, I feel the V6 is underpowered, however I dont see myself installing this kit.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (mishref)*

You guys have anything planned for the V8?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (Juaser)*

yeah they're going to sell the v6 and buy a stripped v8 and disappear...WHY FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS HOLY WOULD YOU MOD A V6 FOR 5 G'S?


----------



## collideous (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_WHY FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS HOLY WOULD YOU MOD A V6 FOR 5 G'S?

In certain countries it would make sense. Take my home country, where some states tax your vehicle based on cubic capacity and others on the number of cylinders. With a kit like that you'd get the horsepower without being taxed more.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (collideous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collideous* »_
In certain countries it would make sense. Take my home country, where some states tax your vehicle based on cubic capacity and others on the number of cylinders. With a kit like that you'd get the horsepower without being taxed more.

Well let's assume we're talking about the States right now. To me $5k to boost a 6 banger is way too much. Besides, how come the original poster hasn't come back with additional feedback?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
Well let's assume we're talking about the States right now. To me $5k to boost a 6 banger is way too much. Besides, how come the original poster hasn't come back with additional feedback?










Maybe he's at a dealer purchasing a V8. He only posted the original one four hours ago.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (SUVW)*

A supercharger for a V8 will raise my ears most def.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Maybe he's at a dealer purchasing a V8. He only posted the original one four hours ago.

I'm not sure I understand what you mean by him posting 4 hours ago. He's in California and posted lastnight.
In terms of supercharging anything, won't that void our warranties on the Touareg? Not touching that with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (TCinOC)*

It will void every warranty for every system on the truck and you will be left with a kit of *hit!
Cy


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (vf-engineering)*

$5k is not outrageous for a custom supercharger kit as those things go>


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (See5)*

Never SC a NA car guys, it's not meant to be, if I wanted a FI car, I would have bought a Turbo engine !!
Now with that said, when is GIAC coming out with a chip for our V6, I just wanna get rid of the DBW lag !


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (collideous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collideous* »_
In certain countries it would make sense. Take my home country, where some states tax your vehicle based on cubic capacity and others on the number of cylinders. With a kit like that you'd get the horsepower without being taxed more.

Agree, there is no market in the States for this kit but in Europe, it may be a big hit. And ONLY 5G's = 4K euros.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_Sorry to sound ignorant, but for the same price you can get the same power in a normally aspirated V8. 

The V8 option on a new Touareg is about $6K. However, for those owners who already have the V6 model and want the power of the V8 the only other options are to trade in the car for a V8 or swap a V8 engine into it. Neither one of those options are very attractive. Our kit is a bolt-on kit that is completely reversible in case the owner decides to change the car back to stock.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg ([email protected])*

you guys doing anything for the 8?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_you guys doing anything for the 8?


Yes for $10k


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_Yes for $10k









That is not true, please do not sabotage our thread by spreading false information.








We do have a $10K kit but for the 996 Porsche.








We are looking into a V8 kit but there might not be enough room in the engine bay for one. Stay tuned.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are looking into a V8 kit but there might not be enough room in the engine bay for one. Stay tuned.

If they can fit 10 cylinders and 2 turbos in the bay??


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That is not true, please do not sabotage our thread by spreading false information.










Sorry..my bad. I was just joking around. No harm intended.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (TCinOC)*

what, does it cost 15K?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (sciencegeek)*

LMAO!


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
If they can fit 10 cylinders and 2 turbos in the bay??

They can fit 12 cylinders; I highly doubt there isnt enough space for a supercharger under the hood. If you can make something fit in the Porsche engine bay, the Touareg should be a walk in the park.


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (cyberdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyberdog* »_Never SC a NA car guys, it's not meant to be, 

Best quote ever.

I have talked to a couple T-reg owners and they complain that there isnt enough aftermarket stuff out for their cars. And when a new SC kit is annouced, which makes a huge power gain, everyone on here is bashing it for price. Which comes to Brian's deep thought of the day: You gotta pay to play.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (jettaivglxvr6)*

308 hp Supercharged 04 Touareg V6. Intercooled 6 psi. 








350 hp Supercharged 04 R32 Golf Intercooled 6 psi.








Both the above vehicles use the same engine with slightly different cam profiles. The Golf however can be revved to 7000 allowing you to reach to potential of the motor.
The Audi A3 in Europe is also available with this motor and we will soon be releasing a kit for it also.
For more information please do not hesitate to contact us at the link below.
-Nik


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (cyberdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyberdog* »_Never SC a NA car guys, it's not meant to be, if I wanted a FI car, I would have bought a Turbo engine !!








Are you being serious?


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by »_Never SC a NA car guys, it's not meant to be, if I wanted a FI car, I would have bought a Turbo engine !! 


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_







Are you being serious?

You have to remember to keep everthing in perspective.
For instance the Pepper is a sporty Porsche. It must be ran hard at all times. Long periods of sitting idle running the AC will damage it. Constant slow acceleration will clog the injectors. Run it thru puddles then hose it down with the garden hose. It must be left outside as it needs space to run even when it is parked. 
The Egg is a luxury vehicle. Never run an egg hard. You could crack it. It likes long periods of running nothing but the AC. Long Sunday drives at a leisurely pace around the lake house. It should be pampered at all times. If you come across a puddle, a passenger must get out in lay across the puddle before the egg can cross it. Wash the egg down with bottled water when done and only leave it in a four star carpeted garage.
Treat them wrong and suffer the consequences.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (treg4574)*

You can push the 8 in the Treg too, it won't break.


----------



## southswell (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (vf-engineering)*

Any specs on what the supercharger does to the fuel economy?


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (southswell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *southswell* »_Any specs on what the supercharger does to the fuel economy? 

I would like to know this also. Thanks to vf-engineering for the possible upgrade. 
Please post any add'l pictures or info you may have.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_It will void every warranty for every system on the truck and you will be left with a kit of *hit!
Cy

No it won't. At most, a dealer would void the powertrain warranties. Even if they did, they'd have to prove that adding the supercharger caused the failure(s).


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (Pelican18TQA4)*

While that is tecnically true, it may still involve a costly court case to get them to reverse this decision.
Why not wait until the car is out of warranty (which should be some time next year for me based on my current milage of 15k in 9 months) and mod away.


----------



## martensvwguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
No it won't. At most, a dealer would void the powertrain warranties. Even if they did, they'd have to prove that adding the supercharger caused the failure(s).

It would be nearly impossible to get any dealership to honor a warranty claim in the powertrain with a supercharger on the motor. Even "mod-friendly" dealerships will run away screaming when looking at 6psi of boost on a warranty repair for, say, a blown head gasket.
Also, I have to agree with the people earlier who balked at the price. for $5k, buy the damn V8. When comparing apples to apples, which would be a V6 with PPT, to a V8, the price difference is only $4340. More power, with no warranty issues, for less money...hmmm....


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (martensvwguy)*

Thank you MartensVWguy...some people are just too darn stupid to see things the right way...this has been the ruin of America...file a lwasuit for everything you screw up...screw with the truck and when it fails - file a law suit...drop/spill hot McDonalds coffee on yourself...file a lawsuit....get shot while burglarizing someone's house...file a lawsuit!
Well, now that our prospective Kerry VP runningmate is trial lawyer...if he ever wins - all this just may come to pass





















!
Cy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (martensvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martensvwguy* »_Also, I have to agree with the people earlier who balked at the price. for $5k, buy the damn V8. When comparing apples to apples, which would be a V6 with PPT, to a V8, the price difference is only $4340. ....

As I stated in my previous point, this does not apply to folks who ALREADY have a V6 unless they are willing to trade the car in. In which case it will cost much more than the price of the engine...
Oh yeah, and please remember that installation of our kit is fully reversible so that you can take it off and return your car to stock if you wanted to.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg ([email protected])*

How many hours does it take to install the kit? Does the kit in anyway limit the off-roading capability of the vehicle (like by submersing the intercooler in water)?


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Thank you MartensVWguy...some people are just too darn stupid to see things the right way...this has been the ruin of America...file a lwasuit for everything you screw up...screw with the truck and when it fails - file a law suit...drop/spill hot McDonalds coffee on yourself...file a lawsuit....get shot while burglarizing someone's house...file a lawsuit!
Well, now that our prospective Kerry VP runningmate is trial lawyer...if he ever wins - all this just may come to pass





















!
Cy

I kind of think you're missing the point. Obviously a blown head gasket is going to point to the supercharger as being at fault... However, as everyone knows, our beloved dealers aren't always up front and try to blame failed parts on asinine things... For instance, my dealer tried to tell me that my intake caused my door seal to go bad...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (boraIV)*

My wife's Audi dealer told her that her check engine light came on because she had the radio on while filling her gas tank.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_My wife's Audi dealer told her that her check engine light came on because she had the radio on while filling her gas tank.









Holy shiat, that's one of the best I've heard yet!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_Holy shiat, that's one of the best I've heard yet!









Completely true. The service advisor at Audi of Wallingford even repeated it to me after I refused to believe my wife.


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_
You have to remember to keep everthing in perspective.
The Egg is a luxury vehicle. Never run an egg hard. You could crack it. It likes long periods of running nothing but the AC. Long Sunday drives at a leisurely pace around the lake house. It should be pampered at all times. 
Treat them wrong and suffer the consequences. 










That is a Hilarious!


----------



## martensvwguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_My wife's Audi dealer told her that her check engine light came on because she had the radio on while filling her gas tank.









OK, wow...that's friggin ridiculous.
Now, back on topic:
Granted, the head gasket was a sort-of obvious examble. Now, how about if your center-diff blows up? I know we'd have to, at the very least, think very long and hard about trying to warranty that if you had a blower on your engine. I'm not trying to be difficult, to hurt VF's business, and I'm definitely not trying to protect dealers who won't warranty obvious problems, but you have to remember that WE have to answer for what we decide to warranty repair, too, and VW isn't nearly as forgiving as you guys would like them to be.
There's definitely a market for this blower, and I wish the guys at VF all the success in the world. But for someone looking at a blown V6 versus a stock V8 as a purchase, well, really, there's not much decision to make.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged V6 Touareg (martensvwguy)*

OK, I realize that you were speaking hypothetically, but wouldn't the center diff be the same on the V6 and V8 and be able to take that power?
One really needs to look at all of the factors involved BEFORE denying warranty service. I realize that you have a bigger boss to answer to, but it takes the dealerships to voice their opposition to all of the blatant warranty voiding nonsense over stupid issues. VW needs to get the message, or they will alienate ALL of their current customers.
I don't want to start a flame war on this, but that is my 2 cents.
If I would do this mod, WAIT until your warranties are expired. Problem solved.
Otherwise, buy the V8 instead of the V6 at initial purchase.


----------

